

Announcing Teleport Tool: Backwards-compatible resilience to network outages - petar
http://blog.gocircuit.org/teleport-tool

======
schwambrania
Looks a lot like Reliable Sockets
[http://pages.cs.wisc.edu/~zandy/rocks/](http://pages.cs.wisc.edu/~zandy/rocks/)

~~~
petar
The Teleport Tool is similar to Reliable Sockets in purpose. There are some
differences as well. It looks like Reliable Sockets are not multi-threaded and
they do not include connection pooling, which the Teleport Tool does. It also
seems that the Reliable Sockets project has been abandoned.

------
denrober
This is really neat. Its extendeding the concept of screen to the network in a
transparent way. I am going to play with it with some of my more unstable
hosts located in Beijing.

~~~
petar
A nice way to put it: "extendeding the concept of screen to the network in a
transparent way". Thanks.

------
evadne
Reminds me of
[http://www.tenmax.com/teleport/pro/home.htm](http://www.tenmax.com/teleport/pro/home.htm).

~~~
petar
I looked at this link. It seems that the tenmax product is substantially
different than the Teleport Tool. There seems to be a superficial similarity
in their names.

------
bcoates
Stupid software freaking out every time the network hiccups has literally
wasted hours of my time this week alone. I am so ready for this.

------
jasonmoo
Curious about the compare/contrast with 0mq.

~~~
petar
You could implement something like the Teleport Tool using 0mq or RabbitMA or
other such. The difference is that this approach would be: (a) Heavy-weight,
because you require a whole deployment of these messaging queues, (b) It is
not decentralized: there's the message queue, in the middle; and therefore it
is not portable. Where would you put the 0mq if you were trying to teleport
from home to work? At home? At work? You don't need to worry about this with
the Teleport Tool.

